# Eco earth vs Cypress mulch (Pic)



## yarok (Mar 20, 2012)

I found 3 zoomed eco earth bricks for 5 dollars online so I ordered some. Would this substrate work better for me then the cypress mulch that I am currently using. I ask because the cypress mulch seems to dry out pretty fast, there are tiny pieces that i'm afraid he might eat and it doesnt seem to be great for burrowing. Than again I don't know anything about zoomed eco earth. I would like my tort to have the ability to create his own lasting burrows. Would eco earth allow him to create lasting burrows? Would it be better for humidity? Is there a better substrate that I am unaware of? Does it get into his food and water? Harder to clean? Etc...

Pic of my enclosure.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 20, 2012)

Substrate is sort of a subjective subject. We can offer you choices, but the actual decision has to remain with you. You experiment with the different substrates until you come to the one that fits your tortoise's needs best. What works for me, here in Central California, may not work for you in New York. I don't like coco-coir. I would use clean dirt from my garden before I used coco-coir. That's a personal choice.


----------



## yarok (Mar 20, 2012)

I live near the beach and the soil in my yard is mixed with sand. Is potting soil safe to use? I know it probably has fertilizer in it or something... Do you have any ideas as to what i can use?


----------



## Akronic (Mar 20, 2012)

some people mix the coco coir w/ sand and it makes a great substrate from what i hear. my Russian is still on fir bark until his table is finished. hope this helps
http://russiantortoise.net/substrate.htm


----------



## Cherbear (Mar 20, 2012)

I like to use eco earth with the cypress on top for my greeks. I just bought some eco earth from pet solutions. It was on sale for $3.29 a 3pk if you buy 3 or more packs.


----------



## HtVic (Mar 20, 2012)

most of people use coco coir, 
I am still thinking either use coco coir or orchid bark.
orchid bark easy to clean, however, some people told me, it gets mold easily


----------



## slowpoke (Mar 20, 2012)

i just switched to organic top soil , its like 2.50 for a really big bag it took 2.5 bags to do my indoor habitat it holds moisture really well also ... bad thing about it is its kind of messy .. i was using coco coir with cypress mulch mixed in it it worked good but for the size of my indoor enclosure this is a bit cheaper way ... and i can grow things right inside of it , picking up some grass and dandelion seed this weekend


----------



## yarok (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas guys


----------



## Guggie (Mar 20, 2012)

Cherbear said:


> I like to use eco earth with the cypress on top for my greeks. I just bought some eco earth from pet solutions. It was on sale for $3.29 a 3pk if you buy 3 or more packs.



I've recently started doing the same for my Greeks. Be aware, however, that the coco seems to color the lighter parts of the torts, including the shell, a brownish color. Doesn't bother me, especially cause it holds in humidity so damn well.


----------



## petlover (Mar 20, 2012)

I just bought ecoearth for my tort enclosure... So far so good ! They seem to love it and it keeps their enclosure nice and humid


----------



## SailingMystic (Mar 21, 2012)

I just started using organic soil outside... $10. Per bag!! But my guys are so happy!! Digging hiding and romping around!! It's fun to watch. They are getting good sun and so far it's working out well ..


----------



## lisalove (Mar 21, 2012)

I use coco coir and it works great. My little guy used to eat mulch so I switched it out and have never looked back! I use moss in his hide, so I don't find that stains are a problem.


----------



## slowpoke (Mar 21, 2012)

SailingMystic said:


> I just started using organic soil outside... $10. Per bag!! But my guys are so happy!! Digging hiding and romping around!! It's fun to watch. They are getting good sun and so far it's working out well ..



10 a bag ? ... was it the really really big bags lol , i got the bag that did 2 square feet and it was 2.50 a bag at spencers lawn and garden ...


----------



## SailingMystic (Mar 21, 2012)

I got two BIG bags! Lol!! I used 1.5 in the pen and the remaining for some flowers. It took two of us to pick up the bag!! Amazing results! All their plants are popping up and weeds and hosta !! They are loving the moisture and the depth. It's really made a huge difference-- they go under their logs and dig deep-- now I can keep them away from the outside perimeter by making the inside more interesting


----------

